# Thought I would share(:



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the barn my papaw designed and had built .. it is off of the side of a garage so on the other side their is one almost identical to it, just with a bigger birthing stall... 

we used these two barns (only on pictured) with upwards of 20 goats,

-Large open stall with 2 box feeders and a large hay feeder (we always feed grain out side in a large feeder)
^ this stall was open to entire herd

-three smaller stalls - used for sick animals, and birthing,- 
each has a hay/grain feeder in them 
they also have "lids" to keep chicken poop out of the feed
the gates are designed to open up to the bench so an animal can go straight from large open stall to smaller one with out being handled.. 

-large bench that runs 60% of the length of the barn
used for my papaw to sit on, to hold a bale of hay, to milk on.. lots and lots of uses!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If you are using them for sick goats as well as kidding stalls, make sure you don't use the same pen for both. Or if you do, bleach and clean the thing thoroughly after using it. But very nice set up, going to have to build something like this myself!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice setup!! I like it, especially the several uses bench.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks like a very neat set-up... wish I had it!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

The bench was mainly because my grandpa was extremely over weight and couldn't stand for long, but it turned into something really use full! 

We also used a hanging feeder it was a V shaped and just hung from the ceiling, 

I attached a few more pics  Of our buck/weanling pen more of an extra thing, there is also a hay feeder (like the one pictured above, and a hanging feeder like I mentioned) 

the hay feeder in this pic was used in nice weather, 
the trough was for minerals, (there is horse poop in it from when I had my horse in that barn when he got hurt!, I need to clean that out lol!)


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Super nice! I love it.


----------

